# se mi chiedeva di sposarlo gli dicevo sì



## zipp404

Mi domando perché verrano usate le forme dell'imperfetto [al posto di quelle del congiuntivo e del condizionale] nel seguente periodo ipotetico evidenziato in marrone:

... ho cominciato a pensare che *se mi chiedeva di sposarlo gli dicevo sì* e allora avrei potuto sapere in ogni ora e in ogni minuto dov'era e cosa faceva... [Ginzburg, È stato così].

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## effeundici

Ciao Zip.

Probabilmente perché molti italiani quando parlano dicono proprio così. (Io ad esempio)


----------



## Juliah

Ma è giusto usare l'imperfetto Indicativo al posto di un imperfetto congiuntivo?


----------



## effeundici

Juliah said:


> Ma è giusto usare l'imperfetto Indicativo al posto di un imperfetto congiuntivo?


 
Non molto, ma parlando con gli amici non sempre si parla l'italiano delle grammatiche.


----------



## zipp404

Grazie.

È colloquiale.


se mi* chiedeva* di sposarlo gli *dicevo *sì 

_al posto di_ 

se mi* avesse chiesto* di sposarlo gli* avrei detto *di sì


----------



## Juliah

Per me suona molto strano _se mi chiedeva di sposarlo gli dicevo sì._

Mi scusi, ma adesso ho un'altra domanda:
_gli avrei detto sì_ o _gli avrei detto *di sì*? _


----------



## zipp404

*Juliah,*

*1. di sì:* Non ne sono certo. L'ho scritto intuitivamente.

*2.* *Riguardo all'uso delle forme dell'imperfetto* al posto di quelle del congiuntivo e del condizionale in un periodo ipotetico, vedi qui: *http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indicativo_imperfetto*


----------



## effeundici

Juliah said:


> Per me suona molto strano _se mi chiedeva di sposarlo gli dicevo sì._
> 
> Mi scusi, ma adesso ho un'altra domanda:
> _gli avrei detto sì_ o _gli avrei detto *di sì*? _


 
Vanno bene entrambe. Io uso *di sì.*


----------



## luma993

Ciao!
La frase: se mi* chiedeva* di sposarlo gli *dicevo *sì 
è del tutto scorretta, molto probabilmente nel linguaggio orale, ciò non ha molto peso (anche se in ogni caso è comunque meglio dire "se mi avesse chiesto di sposarlo gli avrei detto di si), ma ti assicuro che nel linguaggio scritto è abbastanza brutto da leggere!


----------



## effeundici

luma993 said:


> Ciao!
> La frase: se mi* chiedeva* di sposarlo gli *dicevo *sì
> è del tutto scorretta, molto probabilmente nel linguaggio orale, ciò non ha molto peso (anche se in ogni caso è comunque meglio dire "se mi avesse chiesto di sposarlo gli avrei detto di si), ma ti assicuro che nel linguaggio scritto è abbastanza brutto da leggere!


 
Sarei più cauto; a leggere il post wiki postato più su è una forma utilizzata da secoli anche nello scritto; addirittura da Machiavelli.


----------



## zipp404

Ci sono molte esempi di quest'uso dell'imperfetto dell'indicativo da Natalia Ginzburg. Penso che lo fa per due ragione:

(1) L'uso dell'imperfetto mira a rendere indistinta la proprietà, il carattere di irrealtà di quel _chiedere_ e di quel _dire sì_, cioè avviccina il carattere d'irrealtà delle azioni immaginate a quello di _realtà di un evento_ benché quelle "azione" siano "eventi" non realizzati, azioni non compiute;

(2) l'imperfetto da Natalia Ginzburg fa risaltare l'aspetto iterativo di un pensiero, di un desiderio, ripetendolo e avvicinandolo al carattere della realtà.

Lo stile, i temi, il linguaggio di Natalia Ginzburg sono realisti: dipinta scene e stati mentali della vita quottidiana di persone ordinarie; quei sono scene e stati mentali discritti in un linguaggio colloquiale, con frasi lunghe e ripetitivi che assomigliano allo stilo di "stream of consciousness" nel "Ulysses" di James Joyce. [Scusatemi l'uso dell'inglese, non so come si dice "_stream of consciousness_" in italiano]

Esterno ed interno vanno insieme, cioè *linguaggio* e *attitudine mentale (di chi parla)* si riflettono l'un l'altro.

 Adoro il suo stilo diretto. Grazie mille Natalia Ginzburg per averci lasciato in uso le tue perle.


----------



## phiona

zipp404 said:


> ---
> Lo stile, i temi, il linguaggio di Natalia Ginzburg sono realisti: dipinta scene e stati mentali della vita quottidiana di persone ordinarie; quei sono scene e stati mentali discritti in un linguaggio colloquiale, con frasi lunghe e ripetitivi che assomigliano allo stilo di "stream of consciousness" nel "Ulysses" di James Joyce. [Scusatemi l'uso dell'inglese, non so come si dice "_stream of consciousness_" in italiano]
> ---


Si dice: flusso di coscienza.
Ciao Zipp


----------



## MOMO2

Juliah said:


> Ma è giusto usare l'imperfetto Indicativo al posto di un imperfetto congiuntivo?


 
Negli ultimi anni i testi di grammatica italiana accettano questa costruzione, ma a me continua a sembrare spaventosa. E sono sicura che la Ginzburg l'abbia usata perché riportava il pensiero di una persona che anche parlando avrebbe usato l'indicativo.

Io, comunque, a mio figlio insegno a usare congiuntivi e condizionali.


----------



## zipp404

_flusso di coscienza_.  Grazie Phiona.


----------



## chlapec

Altri piccoli errori:



zipp404 said:


> Ci sono molt*i *esempi di quest'uso dell'imperfetto dell'indicativo da Natalia Ginzburg. Penso che lo *faccia* per due ragion*i*:
> 
> (1) L'uso dell'imperfetto mira a rendere indistinta la proprietà, il carattere di irrealtà di quel _chiedere_ e di quel _dire sì_, cioè avviccina il carattere di irrealtà delle azioni immaginate a quello di _realtà di un evento_ benché quelle "azion*i*" siano "eventi" non realizzati, azioni non compiute;
> 
> (2) l'imperfetto da Natalia Ginzburg fa risaltare l'aspetto iterativo di un pensiero, di un desiderio, ripetendolo e avvicinandolo al carattere della realtà.
> 
> Lo stile, i temi, il linguaggio di Natalia Ginzburg sono realisti: *dipinge* scene e stati mentali della vita quottidiana di persone ordinarie; quei sono scene e stati mentali d*e*scritti in un linguaggio colloquiale, con frasi lunghe e ripetitiv*e* che assomigliano allo stil*e* di "stream of consciousness" nel "Ulysses" di James Joyce. [Scusatemi l'uso dell'inglese, non so come si dice "_stream of consciousness_" in italiano]
> 
> Esterno ed interno vanno insieme, cioè linguaggio e attitudine mentale (di chi parla) si riflettono l'un l'altro.
> 
> Adoro il suo stil*e* diretto. Grazie mille Natalia Ginzburg per averci lasciato in uso le tue perle.


----------



## maria_chantal

Juliah said:


> Per me suona molto strano _se mi chiedeva di sposarlo gli dicevo sì._
> 
> Mi scusi, ma adesso ho un'altra domanda:
> _gli avrei detto sì_ o _gli avrei detto *di sì*? _


 

E' diventato ormai colloquiale e sta passando anche nella lingua scritta, ogni lingua tende alla semplificazione, ma si perdono le sfumature a volte importanti.

E' esatto dire gli avrei detto *di *sì

l'altra forma è veramente molto colloquiale.


----------



## Trencalòs

MOMO2 said:


> Negli ultimi anni i testi di grammatica italiana accettano questa costruzione, ma a me continua a sembrare spaventosa. E *sono sicura che la Ginzburg l'abbia usata perché riportava il pensiero di una persona che anche parlando avrebbe usato l'indicativo*.
> 
> Io, comunque, a mio figlio insegno a usare congiuntivi e condizionali.


 

Certo! È proprio così come l'avevo capito anch'io ma non sapevo come sprimerlo bene, in maniera diretta e senza imbrogliarmi con le parole.


----------

